# Mexican Train



## diannagailsheets (Oct 26, 2008)

I just got introduced to Mexican Train at a regular gathering of ladies. I am looking for another group to join. I am visiting here, at lake Chapala, and will only be in the area until Dec 8, but would love to join in another group. There is a group that plays at Melanie's (Danza del Sol Hotel), in Ajijic, but they smoke and I have a chronic respiratory condition and can not join them.


----------

